
Ezra Klein Interviews Nicholas Carr - longdefeat
https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/nicholas-carr-on-deep-reading-and-digital-thinking/id1081584611?i=1000480085743
======
sameers
I'm surprised there are no opinions on this, at Hacker News. Even if it is
just to object to the conclusions that Carr draws :)

For the record, I'm a huge fan of Carr and his work.

